# RMC - DCS question



## jzaidi1 (30 Apr 2008)

Hi folks,

Well it is clearly apparent I need to work on my education and pursue a degree to go Pilot.  My one year of civvie uni back in the early 90's won't make me eleigle for CEOTP.

I was looking up http://www.cvu-uvc.ca/english.html.  It's a list of Universities in Canada that offer up online degrees and RMC is listed as one of them.  I have prior reservist experience, however, it looks like I need to be an "active" member of the CF to pursue an online degree with RMC.  Can someone confirm/deny this?  I also looked up mature and "interest-only" students and looks like those would be open to Civvies.

Does anyone have any insight and experience in this area.  I figure if I am going to go Pilot MOC I might as well start with courses from RMC to "up" my eligibility.

J


----------



## kincanucks (30 Apr 2008)

Seems to be self explanatory:

http://www.rmc.ca/academic/registrar/programme/p008dcs_cadmreg_e.html#24222

and

http://www.rmc.ca/academic/registrar/programme/p003admguide_e.html

I will be a graduate of the BMASc through DCS in June 2008.


----------



## jzaidi1 (30 Apr 2008)

Hi Kincanucks,

It "should" be fairly straightforward but the DCS admission page bounces me to the general admission info.  I assume they are the same anyway, but what I wasn't able to get some clarity on was my eligibility being a "civilian" to pursue a distance degree with RMC.  There is mention of "mature" students and civilian students on-site at RMC but really nothing with regards to DCS civvie, mature students which is what I would fall under.

J


----------



## jzaidi1 (30 Apr 2008)

Please forgive my grammar above.  I have some folks looking over my shoulder at work and I wrote the message quickly.

J


----------



## kincanucks (30 Apr 2008)

jzaidi1 said:
			
		

> Hi Kincanucks,
> 
> It "should" be fairly straightforward but the DCS admission page bounces me to the general admission info.  I assume they are the same anyway, but what I wasn't able to get some clarity on was my eligibility being a "civilian" to pursue a distance degree with RMC.  There is mention of "mature" students and civilian students on-site at RMC but really nothing with regards to DCS civvie, mature students which is what I would fall under.
> 
> J



From here - http://www.rmc.ca/academic/registrar/programme/p003admguide_e.html

_Individuals who have no affiliation with DND and who have successfully completed their high school studies or meet the general conditions for admission as mature students may also apply for admission through the Division of Continuing Studies (DCS), and may be accepted into an undergraduate programme of study at RMC on an exceptional basis and provided there is space available in the programme of their choice and their admission serves the aims established for RMC. _


----------

